# Bolt search stopped working - Onepass and wishlist still work ?



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have a very strange problem with my new Bolt 500 GB. I am using it as OTA and it has worked great for the last few weeks. I got it as an upgrade to my Premiere with the recent TiVo offer.

Suddenly, the TiVo search option stopped working. It will bring back a list of matches but it will never (and I mean never) show any episodes to record. It states "nothing available to record ..." when you chose a show, even a show that is currently being received. My OnePass settings still work correctly and I can pick shows from the guide and record. I also created a WishList search and it finds all the episodes I expect. 

I noticed this after the recent upgrade to 20.7.4 but not immediately so I'm not sure if it is connected to the update. I also recently worked with my antenna placement so my TiVo Bolt had a "no TV signal" for a short time.

I have done the following to try and correct the problem:

1) restart the Bolt
2) Clear Guide and ToDo list
3) repeat Guided setup

I looked at the search options and they have "ALL" across the board. I tried changing them but nothing seemed to work.

The Guide data is there it just seems that the search function can not see or use it.

I really don't want to do a Clear and Delete because I moved over a lot of shows from my Premiere that I do not want to lose. 

Any suggestions ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> I have a very strange problem with my new Bolt 500 GB. I am using it as OTA and it has worked great for the last few weeks. I got it as an upgrade to my Premiere with the recent TiVo offer.
> Suddenly, the TiVo search option stopped working. It will bring back a list of matches but it will never (and I mean never) show any episodes to record. It states "nothing available to record ..." when you chose a show, even a show that is currently being received. My OnePass settings still work correctly and I can pick shows from the guide and record. I also created a WishList search and it finds all the episodes I expect.
> Any suggestions ?


I have had this problem for about a week. BTW, I have found sometime I do get a thumbnail for a search result, but it's 100% not currently available. I have done a C&DE and this morning I replaced the hard drive. I also removed the small 2032 battery for a minute. Nothing helps, and a side effect was VCM Connections failing.

BTW, a C&DE does not un-pair a cable card. Replacing the hard drives does, but doesn't affect the channel mapping. Not your problem, I know. Also I am using a basic Roamio.

Seems there is no way to erase that memory either. After wiping everything it still remembers my boxes name. You may also try TiVo Online and doing a search from there. All I get is a BSC.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Still works just fine for me. I just did a search for "sheld", found "Young Sheldon", and see two upcoming episodes I can record.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm sure it is something limited to my environment and not a widespread problem. Just hoping someone else has already solved the problem. I restarted my router and now I have managed to move the problem to my Roamio (on cable) as well. I have seen some C501 errors on the Bolt when I tried to Browse Movies and TV so I think it is some type of network problem. I can stream Youtube and MLB.TV fine and all other network devices also work. 

Having the problem move to the Roamio (which was working fine UNTIL I rebooted my router) tells me it is not a Bolt specific problem and probably tied to my network.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Having the problem move to the Roamio (which was working fine UNTIL I rebooted my router) tells me it is not a Bolt specific problem and probably tied to my network.


While I can't discount a network problem, I have two Roamio and one Premiere boxes. That and four Mini boxes. One Roamio and the Premiere are just fine. All use the same router, which has been rebooted. I also tried to use the wireless on the bad Roamio and no change. I just recreated 20 1P without any problem. To Do List is correct and I know the recordings will be fine, including SM. All that fails is Search.

This may not be related, but a person with a DVR+, which uses the same guide database, also has failing Search.

Have you tried Search from TiVo Online yet?


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Ok, I tried using TV Online and I got mixed results. 
I have new TiVo Bolt 500 GB - OTA
TiVo Roamio Basic - Frontier cable
TiVo Premiere - OTA

I recently rebooted the Bolt and Roamio. I can not get a TiVo Online search to work with either of these. I did NOT reboot my Premiere and the TiVo Online search does work for it.

When I try and use the Browse TV option for the Bolt from TV Online, I get:

*Server Error*
The server encountered an error. Please try again later.

For the Roamio, I see a list of shows and it seems that I can find upcoming episodes. I did get an error when I tried to filter on "The Hallmark Channel".

I will wait to see if others have any more suggestions before I start rebooting eveything. I do think the problem started for my Bolt after I rebooted it last Friday when I was working with my antenna placement.

I have Frontier as my ISP in the Tampa, Florida area.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> When I try and use the Browse TV option for the Bolt from TV Online, I get:
> 
> *Server Error*
> The server encountered an error. Please try again later.
> ...


Duplicated. I'm using two Roamio boxes.

Also: On Roamio, Browse TV & Movies, select any category, click on any item, receive C501 error.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, the search function and Browse TV option started working again on my Roamio. At some point, I forced a network connection and did a restart and noticed the search function worked again. No such luck with the Bolt. My Premiere is still working fine but I think TiVo will deactivate it after Tues 10/31 since I accepted their upgrade offer to get a new Bolt and transfer my lifetime service.

Since others are having similar problems, I will just keep checking on the Bolt and post any new info. Hopefully, if it is some type of network issue it will just clear up in a few days.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Since others are having similar problems, I will just keep checking on the Bolt and post any new info. Hopefully, if it is some type of network issue it will just clear up in a few days.


I'll light a candle.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm afraid we might need to light a lot of candles for this problem. 
I did some more testing with my Roamio (working) and Bolt (not working) and here are the results:
1) Using the search function, I put in a single letter (like 'K') and got a list of shows. 
2) Used the right arrow to move to an item in the search results
3) On the Roamio, it works and gives a show description as expected.
On the Bolt, I get one of three results:
If it is a Movie, I seem to get a description
If it is a TV show, I get a match but it says "Description not available" 
or 
it bounces right back to the list without displaying anything

I also did some more testing with TiVo Online using Chrome with the developer console window open. When I try and access some of my recorded shows on my Bolt, it gets an error trying to find items on a TiVo server. I can play some recorded shows but usually I can not get to anything with multiple episodes.

In my case, it looks like the problem is that the Bolt can not get descriptions for TV shows. The recorded shows have the show information (from the guide ?) but the search results (or from Browse TV) do not.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> I'm afraid we might need to light a lot of candles for this problem.
> In my case, it looks like the problem is that the Bolt can not get descriptions for TV shows. The recorded shows have the show information (from the guide ?) but the search results (or from Browse TV) do not.


We may need to light a tree. Please post your problem -> Search Fails | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I searched for "world series" last week on my bolt and only one pregame show was returned. I created a wishlist search and all the world series games were returned.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

shwru980r said:


> I searched for "world series" last week on my bolt and only one pregame show was returned. I created a wishlist search and all the world series games were returned.


Try Search. Put in "TO" and wait. Select Today with Kathy Lee and Hoda. If there is a message below the thumbnail "NOT CURRENTLY AVAILABLE", join the party. Browse TV and get a C501 error.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> We may need to light a tree. Please post your problem -> Search Fails | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


Joe, I posted my issue as a reply on your TiVo forum thread. Hope it helps us.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Joe, I posted my issue as a reply on your TiVo forum thread. Hope it helps us.


I saw. Thanks a lot.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I saw. Thanks a lot.


Joe,
I am thinking of setting up my TiVo Bolt with a static IP address and using the Google DNS to see if that helps. I've done a little research and that's about all I can think of try while we watch our candles burn out. 

Any thoughts on this ?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Joe,
> I am thinking of setting up my TiVo Bolt with a static IP address and using the Google DNS to see if that helps. I've done a little research and that's about all I can think of try while we watch our candles burn out.
> Any thoughts on this ?


All my TiVo's have a reservation, meaning a fixed IP address. Also, I have changed from wired to wireless on the Roamio and it had no effect.

My current plan is to wait until Saturday then put back my original hard drive. This will take a while since I should need to run a C&DE after the drive is replaced to get VCM Connections running again. They have stopped now. I left a wake up message on TiVo's support forum, but that was just to keep my thread on the sign-in screen.

If you get some free time, you might start a new thread on TiVo's support with a title like mine. Just cut & paste your post. This may get us more exposure. The person with the DVR+ has been absent, so I don't know if it still has an issue. I'll ask tomorrow. I hate to say it, but until more users have the problem we are adrift in a very large ocean. Right now Hydra is getting all the attention. I hate to say it, but why us?


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> If you get some free time, you might start a new thread on TiVo's support with a title like mine.


Joe,
I opened another thread on the TiVo Support site :
Search problems on 20.7.4 | TiVo Troubleshooting | TiVo Help Forums


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I see you are having failing VCM Connections. I also opened a support thread for Port 37 failures and RS Corrected errors not displayed.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I see you are having failing VCM Connections. I also opened a support thread for Port 37 failures and RS Corrected errors not displayed.


Yes. They still have not replied to my support thread but I will keep updating it until TiVo decides to actually look into our problems. There have to be many people that never use the search function that are having "our" problem too, they just don't know it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Yes. They still have not replied to my support thread but I will keep updating it until TiVo decides to actually look into our problems. There have to be many people that never use the search function that are having "our" problem too, they just don't know it.


I understand. My new threads have something in common: both received stupid responses.

I just noticed. All three of my new threads have received one response from Ivory. Your thread has had no response. Curious.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I was able to get a VCM connection to work AFTER I did a Clear Guide Data and ToDo list. I also changed to a static IP and used the Google DNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) but I doubt the IP and DNS changes had anything to do with it. I do not know what the VCM connection actually does. I am also seeing the TCP 37 failed error but I see that on my Roamio and it is working correctly. 

Need to go to the store for more candles.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> I was able to get a VCM connection to work AFTER I did a Clear Guide Data and ToDo list. I also changed to a static IP and used the Google DNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4) but I doubt the IP and DNS changes had anything to do with it. I do not know what the VCM connection actually does. I am also seeing the TCP 37 failed error but I see that on my Roamio and it is working correctly.
> 
> Need to go to the store for more candles.


Ok, I'm running a CPI&TDL now. We'll see.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> Ok, I'm running a CPI&TDL now. We'll see.


Joe, I spoke too soon. The VCM connection worked right after I did the CPI&TDL but it failed on the next scheduled one. I had tried a search and Browse TV so maybe that caused a problem. I will do another CPI&TDL and leave the Bolt alone and see if the scheduled VCM connections work.

I am still within my 30-day return period so I might call TiVo tomorrow and see about returning the Bolt. I like the speed of the apps but we do not seem to be getting any real support on this.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Joe, I spoke too soon. The VCM connection worked right after I did the CPI&TDL but it failed on the next scheduled one. I had tried a search and Browse TV so maybe that caused a problem. I will do another CPI&TDL and leave the Bolt alone and see if the scheduled VCM connections work.
> 
> I am still within my 30-day return period so I might call TiVo tomorrow and see about returning the Bolt. I like the speed of the apps but we do not seem to be getting any real support on this.


I can not blame you. I can't believe you haven't had a response from TiVo. But I also cleared things out, had one VCM Connection and the next failed. So you do what you got to do. If it ever gets fixed, I'll post it here. Check back every month or so. Best of luck.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just receive a post from a new player. They want me to call. Their hours are 10am to 9pm eastern. I may change back to my other hard drive tomorrow and give them a call. My expectations are very low. They did say something funny. "we have done steps that usually fix this issue". I never heard of this issue before.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I just receive a post from a new player. They want me to call. Their hours are 10am to 9pm eastern. I may change back to my other hard drive tomorrow and give them a call. My expectations are very low. They did say something funny. "we have done steps that usually fix this issue". I never heard of this issue before.


Joe,
It seems like they are saying *We* have done all the steps that usually fix this problem - see quote below

*"Since you have done all necessary troubleshooting steps that usually fix this issue, I would suggest you give us a call so we can further investigate and provide resolution to this concern"
*
I can try and call tomorrow too and see if between the two of us we can get this resolved or at least get a support ticket opened.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Update 11/2/2017

I worked with a TiVo support rep for about 1 hour today and they decided to send me a "new" TiVo Bolt 500GB because I was still within the 30-day return window. If the new box does not fix the problem, I will be able to return it and switch my Lifetime subscription back to my TiVo Premiere. I had transferred my Lifetime subscription from the Premiere as part of the recent TiVo promotion.

Not sure if this is good or bad news in general. I'm pretty sure the TiVo Bolt hardware is not the problem but the Bolt search function did work when I first got the box. 

I did force a couple of service connections so TiVo support did capture some logs. Maybe this will help them find and fix this problem.

The real odd thing is that I did get one (1) search to work while I was on the phone with the TiVo rep. It was the same search I have been testing with. I tried to repeat the process and the search failed each time after the one success. The rep had me do a search on an actor name to see if that worked right before my standard test search on "K". 

More "fun" to come


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I saw your post. Well, I hope this turns out well. My Roamio is two years old with All In. So I will have to use the good TiVo to Search.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I saw your post. Well, I hope this turns out well. My Roamio is two years old with All In. So I will have to use the good TiVo to Search.


I feel your pain. When my Roamio developed the problem, I was very concerned. I did not do anything to get the Roamio search working again other than possibly restarting it so hopefully your TiVos will clear up soon. At least they captured some log files that might help them find the problem. My VCM connections seemed to work overnight so maybe try another CPI&TDL and then avoid using the search or Browse TV options for a while. At least that might get your VCM connections working.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just put my original 500GB drive back into the bad Roamio. I won't know until 6pm if VCM Connections are working. Search is still bad because when I added my 1P back and modified one, I could see the "No Upcoming" message under the thumbnail picture.

update: Seems that after changing the hard drive, I can no longer activate YouTube. Might be related to my failing VCM Connections.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I just put my original 500GB drive back into the bad Roamio. I won't know until 6pm if VCM Connections are working. Search is still bad because when I added my 1P back and modified one, I could see the "No Upcoming" message under the thumbnail picture.
> 
> update: Seems that after changing the hard drive, I can no longer activate YouTube. Might be related to my failing VCM Connections.


Wow. We can't be the only ones having this problem. I will do a C&DE on my "broken" Bolt before I send it back. I will do a quick test to see if that fixes anything. I might have my replacement on Tuesday 11/7.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Wow. We can't be the only ones having this problem. I will do a C&DE on my "broken" Bolt before I send it back. I will do a quick test to see if that fixes anything. I might have my replacement on Tuesday 11/7.


Cool. I found the initial VCM Connection works, but that's all. I tried several times to get my YouTube stuff back, but it always failed. But it's failing on my Blu-ray also, so it may be that the whole process, using Google, had been screwed up.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Just checked. I saw VCM Connections were ok last night. This morning I checked Search - also working. I hope it lasts.

I may have scared it to work. I put my spare Roamio next to it and plan to get it service for a month or two in case there are some discount AllIn deals for the holidays. I bought it on eBay a few months ago for $50. Now to see if it works.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

Great news. Oh well, I will have a new TiVo Bolt soon and then I get to try and get all my purchase history corrected. I offered to wait for a software fix but the rep wanted to do something (return or replace) before my 30-day return window ended.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> Great news. Oh well, I will have a new TiVo Bolt soon and then I get to try and get all my purchase history corrected. I offered to wait for a software fix but the rep wanted to do something (return or replace) before my 30-day return window ended.


Been running fine all day. I did get my Apps all enabled, but that may be a Hydra side-effect. Also, my History folder now will let me modify a 1P. I don't recall that before.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I got my "new" replacement Bolt today and got it setup. It decided on it's own to upgrade to the Hydra interface. I'm not sure I will stay with Hydra due to WAF, but I will give it a try for a couple of days. As expected, the Search function works.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

das335 said:


> I got my "new" replacement Bolt today and got it setup. It decided on it's own to upgrade to the Hydra interface. I'm not sure I will stay with Hydra due to WAF, but I will give it a try for a couple of days. As expected, the Search function works.


I've been good since Saturday. I might upgrade one of my boxes to Hydra. Or not.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

JoeKustra said:


> I've been good since Saturday. I might upgrade one of my boxes to Hydra. Or not.


I tried a few things with Hydra but ended up rolling back to what I know. I like some of what I saw but I would need a way to customize the interface. I have used TiVo for a long time and just prefer to stay with a simple menu structure. I can see that the Hydra interface will be very appealing to many that like interfaces with a lot of graphics and icons.


----------

